# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  نظريه الجزاء الجنائى (الباب الثانى)

## shimaa fadel

الباب الثانى


                                  انواع العقوبات


                                     المبحث الاول


                                           العقوبات الاصليه

نصت الماده (10) عقوبات على العقوبات الاصليه وهى :الاعدام _السجن المؤبد _السجن المشدد_السجن_الحبس_الغرامه
فيما يلى شرح وتحليل لكل عقوبه على حده:


                                              المطلب الاول
                                                 الاعدام

المقصود بعقوبه الاعدام:
عقوبه الاعدام هى ازهاق روح المجنى عليه وقد حددت الماده (13) عقوبات بان ’كل محكوم عليه بالاعدام يشنق’

عقوبه الاعدام بين مؤيد وعارض:
كانت عقوبه الاعدام ومازالت محلا للخلاف بين التشريعات, فمنها ماياخذ بها ويطبقها ومنها مايستبعد تلك العقوبه.

حجج المعارضين لعقوبه الاعدام:
يستند المعارضون لعقوبه الاعدام الى عده حجج اهمها:

1_ان المجتمع ليس من حقه ان يسلب حق الفرد فى الحياه ,ذلك لانه لم يمنح هذا الحق اصلا
2_ان عقوبه الاعدام عقوبه بدنيه لانها تستطيل الى جسم الانسان ,ولما كانت العقوبات البدنيه عقوبات قاسيه فان العديد من المعاهدات الدوليه تحظرها
3_لا يمكن اصلاح الخطا اذا تبين هذا الخطا بعد تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام
4_ان عقوبه الاعدام لا تؤدى الى تقليل الجرائم وبالتالى لا تؤدى الى الردع العام
5_ان عقوبه الاعدام لا تتمشى مع مبادىء السياسه الجنائيه الحديثه التى تقرر اولويه لاعاده تاهيل المجرم
6_ان كثيرا من التشريعات تتعسف فى تقرير عقوبه الاعدام فى جرائم ليس من الضرورى ان يتقرر لمرتكبها هذه العقوبه الخطيره

حجج المؤيدين لعقوبه الاعدام:

1_ان عقوبه الاعدام هى عقوبه عادله لانها هى العقوبه الوحيده التى تناسب انواع معينه من الجرائم الخطيره مثل القتل العمد
2_ان الشريعه الاسلاميه تقر عقوبه الاعدام
3_ليس مما يقدح فى عقوبه الاعدام انها عقوبه استئصاليه فهى مقرره لمن لا يمكن اصلاحه ويبين ذلك من الجريمه البشعه التى ارتكبها
4_ان الغاء عقوبه الاعدام سوف يؤدى الى الجرائم الخطيره فى المجتمع


الضمانات المقرره فى حاله الحكم بالاعدام:

قرر المشرع عده ضمانات يتعين احترامها عند الحكم بالاعدام نظرا لخطوره تللك العقوبه ,من هذه الضمانات مايتعلق بالحكم ومنهما مايتعلق بالطعن ومنها مايتعلق بالتنفيذ على ماسيلى بيانه:
اولا:ضروره اجماع الاراء عند الحكم بالاعدام:
لايجوز ان يصدر الحكم بالاعدام الا باجماع الاراء ,وذلك على خلاف العقوبات الاخرى التى يصدر فيها الحكم باغلبيه الاراء ,كما تقضى بذلك القاعده العامه فتنص الماده (381)اجراءات انه ’...ولا يجوز لمحكمه الجنايات ان تصدر حكما بالاعدام الا باجماع اراء اعضائها’ وذلك خروجا على القاعده العامه التى تقضى بها الماده(169)من قانون المرافعات المدنيه والتجاريه وهى قاعده صدور الحكم باغليبه اراء القضاه.
ويتعين على الحكم الصادر بالاجماع ان يورد ضمن مدوناته انه صدر باجماع الاراء,فان لم يتضمن ذلك كان باطلا بطلان متعلق بالنظام العام
واذا تخلف فى المداوله فان العقوبه الواجبه تصبح هى السجن المؤبد

ثانيا:ضروره عرض القضيه على محكمه النقض:
فلا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بالاعدام دون انتهاء محكمه النقض من النظر فى الاوراق
فتنص الماده(46)من القانون رقم 57لسنه 1959 بشان حالات واجراءات الطعن امام محمكه النقض على انه (اذا كان الحكم صادرا حضوريا بعقوبه الاعدام يجب على النيابه العامه ان تعرض القضيه على محمكه النقض مشفوعه برايها فى الحكم وذلك فى الميعاد المحدد فى الماده 34)

ثالثا:عرض الاوراق على رئيس الجمهوريه:
لايتم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام الا اذا عرضت الاوراق على رئيس الجمهوريه ,ويعتبر ذلك من الاجراءات الجوهريه وذلك وفقا للماده (470)اجراءات
ملحوظه:
يجوز لرئيس الجمهوريه العفو عن العقوبه المقرره بمقتضى الدستور وذلك وفقا لنص الماده(149)من الدستور

تاجيل تنفيذ حكم الاعدام:
اذا اصبح الاعدام باتا ولم يصدر عفو من رئيس الجمهوريه فانه لايبقى سوى تنفيذ الحكم ,ولكن القانون ينص على حالات يتم فيها تاجيل تنفيذ حكم الاعدام فيها ,تلك الحالات هى:
1_اذاكان المحكوم عليه امراه حامل
2_عدم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام فى الاعياد الرسميه والاعياد الخاصه بديانه المحكوم عليه

طريقه تنفيذ حكم الاعدام:
يتم تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام شنقا .فى ذلك تنص الماده(13)على ان كل محكوم عليه بالاعدام يشنق.
وقد تعرض قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه لبعض قواعد تنفيذ تلك العقوبه 
فتنص الماده(473)على مكان تنفيذ الاعدام بقولها(تنفذ عقوبه الاعدام داخل السجن او فى مكان اخر مستور,بناء على طلب بالكتابه من النائب العام يبين فىه استيفاء الاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى الماده(470)
كما حددت الماده (474)اجراءات الاشخاص المتعين حضورهم اثناء التنفيذ بقولها(يجب ان يكون تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام بحضور احد وكلاء النائب العام ,ومامور السجن,وطبيب السجن,او طبيب اخر تندبه النيابه العامه ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا ان يحضروا التنفيذ الا باذن من النيابه العامه ويجب دائما ان يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور)

بالاضافه الى ماسبق يجب ان يتلى منطوق الحكم الصادر بالاعدام والتهمه المحكوم عليه من اجلها وذلك فى مكان تنفيذ الحكم بمسمع من الحاضرين ,واذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى ابداء اقواله حرر وكيل النائب العام محضرا بذلك ,وعند تمام التنفيذ يحرر وكيل النائب العام محضرا بذلك ويثبت فيه شهاده الطبيب بالوفاه وساعه حصولها)

                                   المطلب الثانى
                                        العقوبات السالبه للحريه

المقصود بالعقوبات السالبه للحريه:
يقصد بالعقوبات السالبه للحريه فى قانون العقوبات السجن والحبس
اما  السجن فهى عقوبتان :السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد والسجن المؤقت,وهى عقوبات مقرره للجنايات ,اما الحبس فهى عقوبه الحنح اما المخالفات فان عقوبتها ماليه فقط وهى الغرامه
انواع العقوبات السالبه للحريه فى قانون العقوبات:
العقوبات السالبه للحريه فى قانون العقوبات هى السجن والحبس

عقوبه السجن:
هناك عقوبه السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد والسجن المؤقت
تعرف الماده (16)عقوبات السجن بانها(وضع المحكوم عليه فى احدى السجون العموميه وتشغيله داخل السجن او خارجه فى الاعمال التى تعينها الحكومه المده المحكوم بها عليه ولا يجوز ان تنقص تلك المده عن ثلاث سنين ولا تزيد على خمسه عشر سنه الا فى الاحوال الخصوصيه المنصوص عليها قانونا)
واذا نص القانون على عقاب الجريمه بعقوبه السجن المؤقت دون تحديد المده فان على المحكمه ان تحدد مده عقوبه السجن فى حكمها الصادر بالادانه بحيث تختار تلك المده بين ثلاث سنوات وخمسه عشر سنه وفقا لظروف الجريمه وظروف فاعلها
ملحوظه:
اذا كانت العقوبه هى عقوبه السجن المؤبد لايجوز الافراج الا اذاقضى المحكوم عليه عشرين سنه على الاقل

عقوبه الحبس:
 عرفت الماده (18)عقوبات عقوبه الحبس بانها(وضع المحكوم عليه فى احد السجون المركزيه او العموميه المده  المحكوم بها عليه ولا يجوز ان تنقص هذ المده عن اربع وعشرون ساعه ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنين الا فى الحوال الخصوصيه المنصوص عليها قانونا)
يلاحظ انه اذا نص القانون على عقوبه الحبس دون تحديد مده معينه فان على المحكمه ان تحكم بالعقوبه التى تقدرها بحيث لاتقل عن يوم واحد ولا تزيد عن ثلاث سنين
 الحبس البسيط والحبس مع الشغل:
الحبس نوعان حبس بسيط وحبس مع الشغل ويفترق الاول عن الثانى فى ان المحكوم عليه لا يلتزم بالعمل

اختلاف عقوبه الحبس عن عقوبه السجن :
تتفق عقوبه السجن مع عقوبه الحبس فى ان كلا منهما من العقوبات السالبه للحريه, ولكنهما يفترقا فيما يلىك
_السجن عقوبه للجنايات بينما الحبس عقوبه للجنح
_تتراوح عقوبه الحبس بين يوم وثلاث سنين اما عقوبه السجن فانها تتراوح بين ثلاث سنوات وخمسه عشره سنه
_تنفذ عقوبه الحبس فى السجن المركزى,اذا لم تتجاوز المده المحكوم بها ثلاثه اشهر اما عقوبه السجن فان تنفيذها يكون فى السجن العمومى
ويتم تنفيذ عقوبه السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد فى الليمانات

القواعد التى تحكم تنفيذ العقوبات السالبه للحريه:

اولا :اشراف النيابه العامه على تنفيذ الاحكام.
ثانيا قاعده فوريه التنفيذ :
حيث يتعين على المحكمه العامه ان تبادر الى تنفيذ الحكم الجنائى الصادر بالادانه ويبدا التنفيذ من وقت صدور الحكم الابتدائى وذلك وفقا لنص الماده (460)اجراءات
ويلاحظ ان عقوبه الاعدام لها وضع خاص حيث يتعين عرض الاوراق على محكمه النقض ولاتنفذ لا بعد ذلك وفى حاله عدم عفو رئيس الجمهوريه
 ولكن هناك حالات استثنائيه يجيز فيها القانون تاجيل التنفيذ ومن تلك الحالات ,حالات التاجيل الوجوبى والتاجيل الجوازى
اما حاله التاجيل الوجوبى فهى حاله اصابه المحكوم عليه بجنون يفقده القدره على التحكم فى تصرفاته 
اما فيما يتعلق بالتاجيل الجوازى ,اورد القانون عده حالات لها وهى:
1_حاله الحمل
2_حاله المرض الذى يهدد حياه المحكوم عليه
3_حاله الحكم على الرجل وزوجته,وذلك اذا كانا يكفلان صغيرا لم يتم خمسه عشره سنه وكان لهما محل اقامه معروف فى الدوله 

ثالثا :قاعده احترام حجيه الحكم الجنائى فى مرحله التنفيذ:
لاتقتصر حجيه الحكم الجنائى على مرحله المحاكمه بحيث لا يجوز اعاده رفع الدعوى الجنائيه مره اخرى عن ذات الوقائع وعلى نفس الاشخاص بل انها تسع مرحله التنفيذ بحيث لايجوز تبديل العقوبه المحكوم بها

رابعا: اختصام مده القبض والحبس الاحتياطى من العقوبه:
فاذا كان قد قبض على  المحكوم عليه او حبس احتياطيا قبل الحكم عليه بعقوبه سالبه للحريه فان على السلطه العقابيه ان تخصم تلك المدد من المده المحكوم بها 
واذاحكم ببراءه المتهم من الجريمه التى حبس احتياطيا من اجلها او صدر امرا بان لاوجه لاقامه الدعوى فيها تخصم مده الحبس الاحتياطى من المده المحكوم بها فى ايه جريمه يكون قد ارتكبها او حقق فيها اثناء الحبس الاحتياطى واذا تعددت العقوبات المقيده للحريه المحكوم بها على المتهم تستنزل مده الحبس ومده القبض من العقوبه الاخف اولا 

خامسا: تشجيع المتهم على حسن السير والسلوك:
ويتخذ ذلك اكثر من مظهر:
المظهر الاول:اتباع النظام التدرجى فى تنفيذ العقوبه:
يقوم هذا النظام على البدء بنظام مغلق فى تنفيذالعقوبه فى مرحله اولى ثم تدريب المسجون على ان يكون محلا للثقه وذلك بالسماح له بالعمل فى مزرعه السجن مع تخفيف نظام المراقبه,فلا تكون تلك المراقبه لصيقه كما فى الحاله الاولى وفى مرحله ثالثه وهى مرحله شبه الحريه يسمح فيها للمسجون بالخروج من السجن للعمل فى القطاع الخاص ثم العوده مساءا, كما يسمح له بمتابعه تدريب او تعليم ثم العوده فى نفس اليوم.

المظهر الثانى: الاخذ بنظام الافراج الشرطى:
تنص الماده(52) من القرار بقانون تنظيم السجون 369لسنه 1956 على انه (يجوز الافراج تحت شرط عن كل محكوم عليه بعقوبه نهائيه مقيده للحريه اذا امضى فى السجن ثلاثه ارباع مده العقوبه وكان سلوكه اثناء وجوده فى السجن يدعو الى الثقه بتقويم نفسه وذلك مالم يكن فى الافراج عنه خطر على الامن العام...)

شروط نظام الافراج الشرطى:
1_الشروط المتعلقه بالمحكوم عليه :
يلزم ان يكون المحكوم عليه قد حسن سيره وسلوكه 
2_الشروط المتعلقه بالعقوبه المحكوم بها:
لا يستفيد المحكوم عليه بالافراج الشرطى اذا قلت العقوبه المحكوم بها عن تسعه اشهر
3-الشروط المتعلقه بالمده التى تم تنفيذها:
لا يستحق المحكوم عليه الاستفاده من نظام الافراج الشرطى الا اذا قام بتنفيذ ثلاثه ارباع المده المحكوم بها عليه
اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه اكثر من جريمه قبل دخوله السجن,فان تلك الاحكام الصادره عليه يتم ضمها وحساب ثلاثه ارباعها ويفرج عنه بعد تنفيذ هذا المقدار.

السلطه المختصه بالافراج الشرطى:
يصدر قرار الافراج الشرطى من مدير عام السجون

الغاء الافراج الشرطى:
اذا تم الافراج عن المحكوم عليه شرطيا فان ذلك ليس معناه انه قد نفذ  عقوبته فلا تعتبر العقوبه قد نفذت الا بعد انتهاء المده         المحكوم بها وبالتالى فانه يجوز الغاء الافراج  الشرطى لكى يعود المحكوم عليه الى تنفيذ ماتبقى من مده العقوبه
الوضع النهائى للمفرج عنه شرطيا:
يتحدد الوضع النهائى للافراج الشرطى بعد مرور المده المحكوم بها من المحكمه دون الغاء هذا الافراج.


                                                             المطلب الثالث    

                                                                  الغرامه    

تعريف الغرامه:
هى الزام المحكوم عليه بان يدفع الى خزينه الحكومه المبلغ المقرر فى الحكم (ماده22 عقوبات)
مبلغ الغرامه :
لا يجوز ان تقل الغرامه عن مائه قرش ولا ان تزيد على خمسمائه جنيه فى مواد الجنح
خصائص الغرامه:

الغرامه عقوبه وهى عقوبه ماليه وقد انعكس ذلك على خصائصها من النواحى التاليه:
1_ضروره احترام مبدا الشخصيه, فلا يحكم على غير مرتكب الجريمه بالغرامه 
ويلاحظ انه اذا توفى المحكوم عليه بالغرامه بعد صدور حكم بات فانها تنفذ فى التركه
2_ضروره صدورها بحكم قضائى
3_يحكم بها على كل مساهم فى الجريمه على حده اذا تعددوا 
4_انه يجوز وقف تنفيذها 

التمييز بين الغرامه والتعويض المدنى:
1_تدفع الغرامع الى الخزينه العامه بينما يدفع التعويض المدنى الى المجنى عليه 
2_الغرامه عقوبه جنائيه ولذلك فانها تتمشى مع درجه الخطا اما التعويض المدنى فانه يتمشى مع جسامه الضرر وليس الخطا
3_تسجل الغرامه فى صحيفه الحاله الجنائيه وذلك على خلاف التعويض المدنى
4_يجوز وقف تنفيذ الغرامه بينما لا يجوز ذلك فى التعويض المدنى
5_عند تعدد المحكوم عليهم يحدد مبلغ الغرامه لكل مساهم فى الجريمه بينما التعويض المدنى فان الاصل فيه التضامن فى دفع مبلغ التعويض
يلاحظ ان المشرع قد يقررفى بعض الحالات غرامه مدنيه وهذه الغرامه تتميز بانها لاتسجل فى صحيفه الحاله الجنائيه

تقدير الغرامه الجنائيه :
الغرامه الجنائيه لها مزايا وعيوب:
من اهم هذه المزايا:
1-انها تساعد على التغلب على العيوب اللصيقه بالعقوبات السالبه للحريه
2_ليس من شانها ان تحمل الدوله اعباء كثيره من النفقات العامه علاوه على المخاطر الامنيه اللصيقه بتنفيذ العقوبات السالبه للحريه
 من اهم العيوب:
1_انها لاتحترم مبدا المساواه 
2_الغرامه لاتؤدى الى وظيفه رادعه بالنسبه للاغنياء الذين لا يتاثرون بهذا النوع من العقوبات
3_انها لاتؤدى الى وظيفه اصلاحيه

هذه العيوب يمكن الرد عليها بسهوله ,ذلك ان مبدا المساواه من الناحيه الدستوريه يتحقق مادام مبلغ الغرامه واحد كما انه من ناحيه وظائف العقوبه فالغرامه تحقق الردع حتى بالنسه للاغنياء

المقصود بالغرامه النسبيه:
هى نوع من الغرامه التى يحدد مقارها بنسبه معينه من الضرر المترتب على الجريمه او من الفائده التى حصل عليها الفاعل ومن الامثله على ذلك الغرامه فى جريمه الرشوه.

التمييز بين الغرامه النسبيه والغرامه العاديه:
تتميز الغرامه النسبيه عن الغرامه العاديه فيما يلى:
1_الغرامه النسبيه غير محدده بمبلغ معين فى النص
2_الغرامه العاديه يمكن ان تكون عقوبه اصليه وذلك على عكس الغرامه النسبيه
3_الغرامه النسبيه يحكم بها بالتضامن بين مرتكبى الجريمه اذا تعددوا وذلك على خلاف الغرامه العاديه
4_يجوز وقف تنفيذ الغرامه العاديه وذلك على عكس الغرامه النسبيه

قواعد تنفيذ الغرامات:
اولا _اختصاص النيابه العامه بالتنفيذ
ثانيا: فوريه التنفيذ
ثالثا: تاجيل وتقسيط الغرامه  ويكون ذلك بقرار من النيابه العامه وفقا للماده(510)اجراءات
رابعا: سريان قواعد التنفيذر الجبرى فى المواد المدنيه حيث تسرى قواعد التنفيذ الجبرى على اموال المحكوم عليه لاستيفاء الغرامه المحكوم بها 

خامسا:سريان قواعد  الاكراه البدنى:
تسرى قواعد الاكراه البدنى على المحكوم عليه اذا لم يتسن التنفيذ على اموال المحكوم عليه ,من اهم تلك القواعد:
1_يكون الاكراه البدنى باتمر من النيابه العامه
2_لم يستلزم القانون ان يكون المدين مماطلا
3_يكون هذا الاكراه بحبس المحكوم عليه ,وتقدر مدته باعتبار يوم واحد عن كل خمسه جنيهات
4_اذا كان المحكوم عليه بالغرامه محكوما عليه من قبل بعقوبه سالبه للحريه ايضا,فان الاكراه البدنى لايسرى الا بعد استيفاء العقوبه السالبه للحريه
5_اذا تبقى شىء من الدين رغم انقضاء الحد الاقصى المقرر للاكراه البدنى فان ذلك يبقى فى ذمه المحكوم عليه
6_ اذا كان المحكوم عليه بالغرامه قد سبق ان خضع للحبس الاحتياطى فانه يتم خصم مبلغ من الغرامه بواقع خمسه جنيهات عن كل يوم من ايام الحبس الاحتياطى وذلك وفقا لنص الماده(509)اجراءات.

----------


## أمنية رشوان

يسلموو على الطرح المفيد

----------

